# diamond vs isle of bali



## Rickeyracer (Jul 3, 2017)

Hello,
maybe someone can explain the Diamond Vs isle of Bali condo situation,
Owner since  1989 at  isle of bali / ron jon's / Liki tiki. resort. I had not been to this resort in years and my family wanted to visit the parks once more . Called Diamond and exchanged my points for a unit that I had bought into ( original ones around first pool ) . I did take the Owner update meeting ( or high pressure sales ) . No coffee no lunch no breakfast, just some lady telling me I have to exchange my points for Diamond point and don't I want to be part of their family . I'm too old to be buying anymore as I own 2 weeks or points .
Why is Diamond allowed to resell points from Liki Tike to diamond ?
Why doesn't Isle of Bali run this time share ?
These people were very rude and condescending . A family next to us ( there were only thin partitions ) sounded like a fight was about to start.
The price was astounding, I laughed out loud when I read how much the points cost and the lady got really mad. then the next closer came and tried to lower the price and I said no. Then we were sent into another room and they tried to give us some points ( at a cost ) to try and see if we wanted to buy . Again we said no.
Worse then it ever was . I exchange for Aruba thru II and and Marriot does not ask us for any meeting , I love that.
Watch out for Diamond ....
Thanks
Rickey


----------

